

If a logo changes every day, is it still a logo? - bootload
http://xooglers.blogspot.com/2006/05/if-logo-changes-every-day-is-it-still.html

======
girk
Great read. I will be adding this blog to my Reader, for sure.

I would say that although most companies wait until their logo is "burned"
into the memory of customers, changing up the logo is a definitely a practice
that is done. Just think about when you watch a commercial on television, and
you know it's Coca-Cola long before they tell you. Is it the music? Is it the
certain shade of red? It's branding. The Economist is also known for its
creative use of brand power; their advertisements often feature a very small
version of their logo, if it's featured at all. But the same dry, sharp wit
for which the magazine is revered, leaves no doubt that the ad belongs to The
Economist.

By the way, there is more information on the Dilbert-Google fiasco these two
posts on the same blog: [http://xooglers.blogspot.com/2006/05/theres-no-story-
yet-plo...](http://xooglers.blogspot.com/2006/05/theres-no-story-yet-plot-
thickens.html) [http://xooglers.blogspot.com/2006/06/brilliant-love-it-
now-c...](http://xooglers.blogspot.com/2006/06/brilliant-love-it-now-could-
you-change.html)

